# very interesting



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

24 Lost Survival Tips from 100 Years Ago ? with Illustrations | Ask a Prepper


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

For some reason my anti-virus program lit up when I opened this....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Some great suggestions! It is a shame that so much of this knowledge is not passed on to the next generation. 

Last night at scouts one of the parents asked what we had been doing this week and I replied, canning. I then listened to 5 minutes of her diatribe about what a waste of time, how unsafe it is, and how I am ruining my nephews lives making them do these archaic things. When she was done I informed her that learning how to preserve food, since eating is a requirement for life was neither a waste of time or unsafe. After all we have never found pieces of metal in our food, we have never gotten sick from eating a cucumber from our garden and most importantly it teaches my nephews the value of fresh food and responsibility. I didn't realize my nephew was standing behind me and heard him say 'when we have our next blizzard I will be home eating good food while you try to figure out how to get to McDonalds or heat that frozen dinner up with no power". He told me later that family doesn't cook, they eat frozen food, McDonalds and Pizza. What will happen to that family if the SHTF or there is a major blizzard?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Very interesting indeed. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Good post!.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Some great suggestions! It is a shame that so much of this knowledge is not passed on to the next generation.


Oh, but it is. Or should I say, it is available to those who wish to learn. In each and every issue of The Backwoodsman Magazine.
Backwoodsman Magazine


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

OP, please tell me you posted this for comedic value.

Maybe I'm mistaken, but isn't suggestion #2, *How to Make an Emergency Water Filter *incorrect? The coarse media goes on top in a water filter, right? The fine media is the last to be used, so it wont clog.

Alum is a chemical that will cause flocculation, but it will NOT purify water. Don't try this at home, folks. Curing frostbite by rubbing an apple slice on it? And, take it from an ex-firefighter, if you try to rescue someone from a burning house using this technique, you will die.

Reading through some of the other points, I can see why this is lost knowledge. It's because it's wrong.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Some of the information is outdated due to scientific advancements. Some of it is interesting in a historical way. Some of it can be used. I liked the one about the splinter, the matches, preserving eggs in salt and the loose hammer heads.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> OP, please tell me you posted this for comedic value.
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken, but isn't suggestion #2, *How to Make an Emergency Water Filter *incorrect? The coarse media goes on top in a water filter, right? The fine media is the last to be used, so it wont clog.
> 
> ...


Side you will see various posts on water filters however the illustrious folk at cdc say: Slow Sand Filtration | The Safe Water System | CDC

As far as using alum as part of your water treatment, it's used all the time in major water treatment plants primarily to knock the big crap out before you run it thru the sand filters and then give it a final squirt with chlorine.

But hey knock your self out saying things are wrong without doing a bit of back checking.

The apple slice and salt, well perhaps


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Side - you seem to have confused chilblains with frostbite. They are not the same


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, but it is. Or should I say, it is available to those who wish to learn. In each and every issue of The Backwoodsman Magazine.
> Backwoodsman Magazine


Thanks I had never heard of this magazine. I think my nephews would enjoy it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Side - you seem to have confused chilblains with frostbite. They are not the same


Ya got me. But they're close enough that the apple slice treatment will be ineffective for both.

I mentioned that alum will floculate, but I still maintain that it will not purify water. P.S. - I do back check, and you have to admit that article could have been written by Ben Franklin.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's another group of old time tips.
30 Lost Ways of Survival from 1880 We Should All Learn | Ask a Prepper


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Some great suggestions! It is a shame that so much of this knowledge is not passed on to the next generation.
> 
> Last night at scouts one of the parents asked what we had been doing this week and I replied, canning. I then listened to 5 minutes of her diatribe about what a waste of time, how unsafe it is, and how I am ruining my nephews lives making them do these archaic things. When she was done I informed her that learning how to preserve food, since eating is a requirement for life was neither a waste of time or unsafe. After all we have never found pieces of metal in our food, we have never gotten sick from eating a cucumber from our garden and most importantly it teaches my nephews the value of fresh food and responsibility. I didn't realize my nephew was standing behind me and heard him say 'when we have our next blizzard I will be home eating good food while you try to figure out how to get to McDonalds or heat that frozen dinner up with no power". He told me later that family doesn't cook, they eat frozen food, McDonalds and Pizza. What will happen to that family if the SHTF or there is a major blizzard?


I have family that are the same way Auntie. Won't listen to nothing.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here's a tip from the Pilgrims...

If you run out of beer, stop at once and brew more.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Some great suggestions! It is a shame that so much of this knowledge is not passed on to the next generation.
> 
> Last night at scouts one of the parents asked what we had been doing this week and I replied, canning. I then listened to 5 minutes of her diatribe about what a waste of time, how unsafe it is, and how I am ruining my nephews lives making them do these archaic things. When she was done I informed her that learning how to preserve food, since eating is a requirement for life was neither a waste of time or unsafe. After all we have never found pieces of metal in our food, we have never gotten sick from eating a cucumber from our garden and most importantly it teaches my nephews the value of fresh food and responsibility. I didn't realize my nephew was standing behind me and heard him say 'when we have our next blizzard I will be home eating good food while you try to figure out how to get to McDonalds or heat that frozen dinner up with no power". He told me later that family doesn't cook, they eat frozen food, McDonalds and Pizza. What will happen to that family if the SHTF or there is a major blizzard?


I WISH my mother taught me those "archaic" skills when I was a kid and learning was easy. Instead, I've gotten to learn as an adult, through trial and error (a LOT of error) and struggling and HARD WORK.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Oh, but it is. Or should I say, it is available to those who wish to learn. In each and every issue of The Backwoodsman Magazine.
> Backwoodsman Magazine


I have about 4 or 5 years worth of the old "Mother Earth News" in a box in the shed (need to bring them in again). I heard they are not the same since "going corporate" a good while back. They have changed ownership sever times since then. Does anyone here get them now? Are they worth messing with anymore?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> I have about 4 or 5 years worth of the old "Mother Earth News" in a box in the shed (need to bring them in again). I heard they are not the same since "going corporate" a good while back. They have changed ownership sever times since then. Does anyone here get them now? Are they worth messing with anymore?


I changed to Backwoods home. They are more down to earth with less commercial type articles.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I have about 4 or 5 years worth of the old "Mother Earth News" in a box in the shed (need to bring them in again). I heard they are not the same since "going corporate" a good while back. They have changed ownership sever times since then. Does anyone here get them now? Are they worth messing with anymore?


Too left wing oriented for me. I quit reading it 20 years ago, although I have heard they have softened their liberal stance in the last decade.

Like Auntie I also read Backwoods Home. And on their web page they also have an excellent homesteading forum. I've been a member there for years. Same screen name.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

These mags that I have are about that old or more. I checked on Backwoods Home and their site says they are stopping the printing of the magazine due to costs of publishing. Too bad, hopefully the forum and other products can continue.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Boss Dog - You can get their magazine on kindle or you can get a print version Subscription Options from the Backwoods Home Magazine General Store


----------

